# Tip with Foam or Bristle brush



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

I just finished applying 3 coats of primer. I tipped out the last two coats fo practice for when I hit the actual painting. However, using the natural bristle brush, I did end up with quite a few brush marks. It was cold and I probably should have added more thinner to help out the flowing process. I may also have not held the brush at a steep enough angle to the primer and a long portion may have been dragging through the paint.

There are many people who claim to use foam brushes to tip off a paint job according to the research I have done on the web .Do these work? What angle should you hold the brush since the tip of the foam brush is already angled 45 degreees?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I've had better results tipping with a foam brush. 

If you have a helper who can follow along and tip right behind you it goes more quickly. But doing it solo is not that hard either. Always keep a wet edge and tip back towards the new paint.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I prefer bristle brushes. Foam has a tendency to push paint along - bristles have a little flexibility. Use a foam / epoxy rated roller to do the initial base application - follow through with a bristle brush at a 45-55 degree angle - wipe off the brush as it gets excess - rinse in acetone as well - wipe off with rag well. Work in no more than 2 foot lengths as any 2 part primer is difficult to work with as there is no real lag time. If the roller or brush sticks instead of being fluid over it - it has already set and your work will entail alot more sanding between coats...


To get a uniform coating alternate between horizontal and vertical brush strokes on each layer. Meaning first primer coat - go vertical starting top to bottom - roller and brush. Sand, rinse then do the roller application vertical but do the brush strokes horizontal starting left to right. I always wet sand with a fine grit between coats, clean with acetone before next application. 

Depending on if this is a bottom job or a paint job - if painting the hull / deck - cut the primer 3 to 1 with whatever color you intend to paint after the primer. This will reduce the number of layers you have to apply - especially if painting a darker or more vibrant color. If just primer for application of bottom paint that is not really an issue.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*If you are painting outside, you just cannot force the weather...*



Finallybuyingaboat said:


> I just finished applying 3 coats of primer. I tipped out the last two coats fo practice for when I hit the actual painting. However, using the natural bristle brush, I did end up with quite a few brush marks. It was cold and I probably should have added more thinner to help out the flowing process. I may also have not held the brush at a steep enough angle to the primer and a long portion may have been dragging through the paint.
> 
> There are many people who claim to use foam brushes to tip off a paint job according to the research I have done on the web .Do these work? What angle should you hold the brush since the tip of the foam brush is already angled 45 degreees?


Man wants to have his way, but...

Second using a fine bristle. Best you can find, and clean and store it carefully. Foam doesn't manage curves as well. It is worth it. Get cheaper ones for utility painting.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I agree that a good bristle brush works best. A badger hair brush works very well. What paint are you using? I used Awlgrip last year for the first time and it is by far the nicest paint I have ever applied. 

I did check the surface temp to make sure it was between about 70 and 90 degrees and painted on a sunny day.

Good Luck
Gary


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I used a brush that I got at the local hobby store (Hobby Lobby). Actually I used a bunch of them. I found a set of 3 chip brush style brushes that had high quality very fine nylon bristles instead of the usual course bristles you get at the hardware store. The 3 pack was 3 dollars. I didn't use the narrower 2 brushes, and just tossed them. At 3 bucks each, it was cheaper to toss the brush after each use than clean it with interlux 2333. I got a better shine from this brush than from the badger or china brushes that I paid more than 20 bucks each.

I tried a foam brush. Interlux perfection eats foam brushes in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

*Orbital sander or by hand for sanding last primer coat*

I am wondering if I can use an orbital sander for the last sanding of the primer or should I just hand sand? Going to go with 240 and then 320.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The primer hand sands very fast a random orbit woul take off far to much material 

You just need to sand with one grit something in the 200 grit range will be fine as your looking to knock down high spots as well as provide a surface that will allow the topcoat to GRIP


The finer grits will work when your sanding between finish coats


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

It really depends on what kind of primer you use. Interlux's epoxy primer is pretty tough stuff. To get the very best finish, you need to hand sand it with a sanding block. Wet sanding is even better, but you need to go with the next grade finer paper. Put just a few drops of dish soap in your water bucket and use a 3M wet sanding squeegee to see when you have the surface perfect. Make sure you use a sanding block, otherwise you'll have a wavy boat.



Finallybuyingaboat said:


> I am wondering if I can use an orbital sander for the last sanding of the primer or should I just hand sand? Going to go with 240 and then 320.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm gonna go against the gain here, I use cheap Natural bristle brushes even on the varnish, I take a couple mins to groom and trim the bristle if needed, ( this gets rid of any the wild ones ) then wrap a band of masking tape around the brush where the bristle and handle join ( this keeps any bristle from coming off ). You can buy these is bulk cheaper than some high dollar brush and you can toss them after each session, using a new one on the next.

Look at it like digital photography, with very little extra effort. you can get the same picture out of a 300 dollar point & shoot as you can out of a 3000 dollar DSLR, mega pix are mega pix, bristle are bristle, all things being equal the results will be the same, who cares if the bristle are set in a piece of unfinished bandsawed pine or a piece of machined and highly lacquered maple with a epoxy white racing stripe


----------



## riphonda (May 21, 2007)

Just searching some info on Interlux's perfection and came upon this thread. I actually had great results with a purdy all purpose (very fine polyester bristle) brush in the 3-4" variety for tipping using interlux perfection. I was told by many people "badger hair!"... I looked into this and at 30+ bucks for a brush i looked elsewhere. So on to the 18 dollar wooster fine china bristle as suggested in the instructions... well halfway through the first coat i threw that one in the dirt and was on to the polyester bristle. This brush was flawless and at 12 bucks I was able to throw it away after the coat. The two finishes i have laid down with the redtree 1/8" nap yellow foam roller and 3" purdy brush are the best i have seen rolling and tipping. And best of all, no brushes to clean, pull off the gloves throw everything in the trash and youre off... I hate cleaning brushes... :\


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Whatever you select - be aware that there are _two_ grades of foam brushes. They don't cost that much different - but the cheap ones have a very coarse foam (big holes) and they dissolve easily. The cheap ones are usually darker - almost black. The better ones have very fine foam and are more gray than black. They work much better. At least for varnish - I haven't used them much for paint. This has been my experience - there may be more than two grades ( and different colors) out there but I've never seen them.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Wooster makes a good foam brush. I get the 2" ones from Lowes for about $2.50 each and have had good results varnishing both in the house and on the boat. I have never used them on paint though (no paint on the boat).
DD


----------

